# Beach Near the Greens



## Tortfeasor (Aug 24, 2008)

What is the closest beach open to the public or even a hotel beach that is reasonably priced in relation to the Greens? I have arrived in Dubai and do not have a car yet so I am using taxis for now and do not want to have to go any further than I have to.


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

The nicest is what was called Wollogong beach now known as Kite beach. The closest would be Umm Sequiem beach. Wollogong is just after the Dubai off shore sailing club if coming from Jumeirah.
Coming from the Greens it will be just before the club.


----------

